# Quellmoos



## Duquesa86 (26. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Pflanze? Gute oder schlechte?

Wuchert die dann auch die Pumpe zu? 

http://vi.ebaydesc.de/ws/eBayISAPI....amen-pflanzen&category=46439&bv=msie&caz.html


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

..hab sie mir auch letzte Woche in einem "Pflanzenset" by 1 2 3 besorgt. Aktuell bin ich noch skeptisch. Von wegen "einfach in den Boden drücken". Jeden Tag ist das Ding an der Oberfläche geschwommen, weil die Fischlein es freizupfen (hatte etwas Kies noch oben drauf).
Jetzt hab ich einen etwas größeren Stein als Beschwerer drauf und harre der Dinge die da kommen...


----------



## Susan (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Ich hab mir die letztes Jahr gekauft und hab jetzt das doppelte und hab sie mit einem Stein beschwert. Ich mag die gerne und meine Kleinen verstecken sich gerne drinnen....


----------



## shk (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Sind das Marimo Algenbälle? Hab auch überlegt welche in meinen Teich zu legen.


----------



## Susan (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Wenn Du meine meinst nein...das ist Quellmoos, das habe ich von 1 2 3 von Onkelteich...
Ich hab die Enden einfach wie einen Zopf zusammengeknotet und mit einem kleinen Stein beschwert.


----------



## Schuessel (8. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Hi zusammen!
Mein Quellmoos ist da - zusammen knoten und mit Stein beschweren und einfach absenken (ca. 70cm tief) ist ok? 
 

Dann hab ich noch das hier mit bekommen - kann mir einer sagen was das ist? (Und wie ich das pflanze?)
 

Und in der gleichen Tüte wohnten auch diese gesellen hier :shock :
 

soll ich die mit in den Teich tun oder aussortieren? 

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Susan (8. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Die Tiefe ist ok, hab ich momentan auch ungefähr....wächst auch flacher.
Die andere Pflanze hab ich nicht, könnte __ Laichkraut sein. Und beim letzten Bild, sind das __ Schnecken? Wenn ja kannst Du, mußt Du aber nicht...jeder wie er möchte. Ich hab auch welche drinnen, aber meine sehen Anders aus.


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Hi, danke Susan!
Wenn man erstmal weiss wonach man suchen muss is schon gut. 
Wird wohl "Krauses __ Laichkraut" sein. - Und da hingen auch diese __ Schnecken dran - denke, dass das welche sind - Ich habs mal alles in den Teich"geworfen" und hoffe es wächst... Die Schnecken find ich zwar nicht schön, aber bevor ich die alle aus dem Laichkraut raus gesammelt hab isses vertrocknet... 

Zur Beobachtung einmal an nen Stein gebunden, einmal in nen Beutel aus Küchentuch mit Spielsand darin und einmal eingetopft in nen Gittertopf mit Küchentuch ausgelegt, Spielsand und ner Schicht Kies drüber... bin gespannt. 

Das Quellmoos hab ich dann entgegen erster Pläne an Steine gebunden und an der hinteren Seite des Teichs bei -10 bis -15cm grad noch so auf die Ufermatte gelegt - in der Hoffnung, dass das n bissel in der Ufermatte verwurzelt.
Muss ich da Dringend Substrat in die Matte einbringen - wenn ja, wie? Auch Sand? Oder kann ich hoffnung haben, dass das da auch so anwächst?

*auf Antworten hoffend* 
Schuessel


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Hi Schuessel,

was hast Du gegen __ Schnecken? Im Teich sind die sehr nützlich (Abfallverwertung).


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Hi Christine,
hab ich eigentlich nichts gegen, ich hab im Teich auch ne "Hand voll" Posthornschnecken, die find ich auch ganz nett anzusehen, aber diese hier... hmm... die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind haben eine größe von ca. 4mm - und besonders hübsch find ich die nicht... 

Ich hab nur bissel bammel davor mir da irgend was "plagenartiges" oder so einzuschleppen...

Gruß
Schuessel


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Hallo Schuessel,

das scheinen Teichnapfschnecken zu sein.



> Die Teichnapfschnecken ernähren sich als Weidegänger in der Natur von Diatomeen, Algenbelägen und verrottenden Pflanzenteilen.  Die Teichnapfschnecken ernähren sich in der Natur als Weidegänger hauptsächlich von Diatomeen, anderen Algenbelägen und im Winter auch von verrottenden Pflanzenteilen.



Quelle: http://www.allesumdieschneck.de/html/teichnapfschnecke.html


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Danke!
Und ich bemüh hier schon die ganze Zeit die Bldersuche von Google um die zu finden  - das Leben kann so einfach sein... 

Es sind nach der Beschreibung eher Flussnapfschnecken. 


> Die mützenförmigen Gehäuse der Flußnapfschnecke werden 3,5 bis 6 mm breit, 3,5 bis 8mm lang und 2 bis 3,5 mm hoch. Die stumpfe Gehäusespitze ist nach hinten überhängend und zeigt leicht nach hinten rechts.




Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

stimmt - am Zipfel kann man sie erkennen


----------



## Susan (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Ich glaub nicht das Quellmoos an der Ufermatte anwächst, es bildet ja keine Wurzeln....vielleicht auch mit einem Stein befestigen und so reinlegen....


----------



## Plätscher (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*



Susan schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das Quellmoos an der Ufermatte anwächst, es bildet ja keine Wurzeln....vielleicht auch mit einem Stein befestigen und so reinlegen....



Einspruch,

das Quellmoos hat zwar keine richtigen Wurzeln aber verankert sich am Boden. Hält, wenn es erst angewachsen ist, super gut an der Ufermatte.


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Cool... 
Dann hoff ich mal, dass es sich da wohl fühlt. Substrat lass ich an der Stelle dann erstmal.

Gruß
Schuessel


----------



## Duquesa86 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Hab mir heute noch Teichpflanzen geholt, der Gärtner hat mir aber von Quellmoos abgeraten, da es anscheinend im Teich zu warm für diese Pflanze wäre. Das wäre wohl eine Kaltwasserpflanze die fliessendes Wasser braucht. Also hab ich das erstmal gelassen. Bin mal gespannt, wie es euch damit geht. 
Er meinte auch, daß es sein kann, daß die __ Krebsschere nichts wird. Davon hab ich dann aber doch mal eine große mitgenommen. 

Warten wirs ab.

Ist das Quellmoos bei euch angewachsen?


----------



## niri (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Hallo Gabi,

ich habe Quellmoos in meinen Miniteichen seit dem letzten August. Ich bin selbst überrascht, wie gut es bei mir wächst. Dabei ist das Wasser in meinen Minis diverser Grössen alles andere als kalt, es gibt auch keine Wasserbewegung. In den kleineren Schüsseln bilden sich ein paar Fadenalgen im __ Moos, aber nicht viel. Das Moos bleibt in seiner Form, zerfällt nicht und wird mehr. Mal schauen, wie es am Ende des Sommers aussieht .

LG
Ina


----------



## Duquesa86 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Quellmoos*

Hallo Ina,

ist ja interessant. Der Teichpflanzenhändler hat mir echt davon abgeraten. Übrigends auch von der __ Krebsschere, von denen ich dann aber doch eine große mitgenommen habe. Die liegt seit Samstag auf dem Teich - umgekippt irgendwie und ihre Tantakeln schwimmen an der Oberfläche. Bin mal gespannt ob sie noch sinkt und was dann passiert....

Tja, ich lerne daraus, daß ich einfach das eine oder andere selbst versuche.


----------

